# "Ready" vs. "Administrative Processing"



## Woodstock

I'm American. Fiancé is Thai. Visa interview held 30 April 2014. Went to "Administrative Processing" status. Status check on CEAC website on 28 July 2014 stated "Ready", "Please check this website in two business days for status update." 

Does anyone know the significance of such a statement? 

Thank you.


----------



## 2fargone

Woodstock said:


> I'm American. Fiancé is Thai. Visa interview held 30 April 2014. Went to "Administrative Processing" status. Status check on CEAC website on 28 July 2014 stated "Ready", "Please check this website in two business days for status update."
> 
> Does anyone know the significance of such a statement?
> 
> Thank you.


Sounds like you are out of AP and the visa is close to being issued!


----------



## Woodstock

*To: 2fargone*

Thank you for the courtesy of a reply. 

It's been two full business days and the website hasn't changed from "Ready."

My lawyer is contacting them on Monday, when, coincidentally, it will be the sixtieth day and we're allowed to asks them a status update. 

Disappointed they didn't update my page. My status was changed to "Ready" on 28 July 2014 with the advice to check the webside again in two business days for a further update. 29 July was business day 1 and 30 July was business day 2. So, here we are on 31 July, business day 3. 

As I'm sure you're aware, any communication from them is rather vague and opaque. 

I thank you for your time and kind thoughts.

Sincerely, 

Woodstock


----------



## 2fargone

There was a computer crash NewsFlash! DOS Computer Crash Update « Murthy Law Firm : U.S. Immigration Law

This is affecting issuing visas. Which may be why you haven't gotten any updates. Hope you hear back soon, and your visa is issued!


----------



## Woodstock

*2fargone*

I am stunned. Thank you for your valuable update. 
This Kafkaesque visa process has driven us to a near breakdown.

And now this. 

Thank you, again. It's very kind of you to let us know.


----------



## Woodstock

*To: 2fargone*

Most happy to report that today, 04 August 2014, my fiancé's visa was issued. 

Want to thank you, 2fargone, for your kindness in responding to my post and your encouraging words. 

Sincerely,

Woodstock


----------



## 2fargone

Congrats Woodstock!!!! 

Glad your fiance got her visa!


----------



## Bellthorpe

'Her'? Surely you mean 'his'. Fiancé is male.


----------

